# scope mounts



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Who makes the best quality scope mounts and rings?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

...Um, ones that hold tight and dont loose Zero.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Those are the ones, who makes them.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Well I've had good luck with Ken Farrell, and Tactical Precision Systems. They are not cheap but are extremely tough and will not shift. Leupold Mark 4 and Badger Ordinance have an excellent reputation as well although I have no personal experience with them. I tend to shy away from standard mounts for this very reason.

huntin1


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

my vote would have to go to Ken Farrell also. Got a friend that put a set on his 700 7mm mag and he likes.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Who does not??? I have never had bad mounts... Leupold, Redfield and Talley are on my rifles...


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

millet. is my current choice.


----------

